# Monitor Mode BCM4328



## Philipp9494 (12. April 2009)

Hallo..

In meinem Notebook ist eine Broadcom BCM4328 WLAN-Karte.

Nun habe ich probiert, diese in den Monitor Mode zu bekommen, vergeblich..
Also hab ich mal gegoogelt.. Dort habe ich gelesen, dass dies mit dieser Karte nicht funktioniert..

Ist das nun Sache des Treibers oder Hardware?

Sprich, kann ich hoffen das es irgendwann funktionieren wird?

MfG
Philipp


----------



## zeroize (15. April 2009)

Ich würde behaupt - beides 
Zunächst ist es ein Featureset der Hardware - nicht jede Hardware (insbesonders Ältere) kann im Monitormodus betrieben werden. Wenn die Hardware dies also grundsätzlich ausschließt hast du schon verloren.
Sollte die Karte einen Monitormodus ermöglichen, kommt es dann noch auf den Treiber an - viele Hardwareanbieter möchten nicht, dass dieses Feature genutzt wird und programmieren diese Funktion nicht in den Treiber ein - nicht so bei Linux/BSD. Da dort meist eigene Treiber genutzt werden, können hier auch Monitormodi eingebacken werden.

Zu deiner Karte steht übrigens in u.a. Link drin, dass er Monitormodus kann 

Resourcen:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monitor_mode
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers#Driver_capabilities


----------



## Philipp9494 (15. April 2009)

komisch funktioniert irgendwie nicht..
Nunja, muss ich noch mal schauen, falls ich mal zeit habe..
Trotzdem danke..

MfG
Philipp


----------

